# VapeMX 150W TC VW APV Box Mod



## Tom. F (12/11/15)

Check this thing out. It has a few odd but interesting features. I love how the battery cover is flexible faux leather sheet that clips in on either side. Another interesting feature is the "Custom TC setting, support Ni200, Ti and DIY wire with different content".




https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10018316/3780000-authentic-vapemx-150w-tc-vw-apv-box-mod.

Pretty nifty, and it I think it looks great!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

